# After decades of IBS-D, I am finally IBS-D free!



## skip1000

Hi,

This topic isn't about my suffering w/ IBS-D, but rather what I have done to become totally IBS-Free. Best of all without any drugs.

A short background, I was a sufferer of IBS-D since birth due to Hirshsprung disease and had part of my large intestines removed. I lived for decades suffering from IBS. Everything on the planet caused IBS then. Vegetables, fruits, milk, fats and oils, raw foods, over-eating, etc. Even not sleeping enough or sleeping on a bad bed or sleeping the wrong way caused D. I felt very held back, fearing to go on any long trips bc of IBS. Even short commutes to school or work can sometimes get intolerable. On a good day, I had gas, maybe even lots of it. On a bad day, it'll be IBS-D, and it'll go on for days or even weeks. Twice in my life in my twenties, I had it so bad, I literally had clear soups only for 3 months straight, each time. Everything I ate then triggered a BM. Embarrassed to talk about it, I kept it mostly to myself and close friends and family. It affected my life, my health, my confidence in myself, my sleep, my emotions&#8230; literally everything. I felt totally bound by my problems. As I got older, things only got worse, which is to be expected from a normal person's perspective.

Over the years, I have tried all kinds of medicines (western, eastern, acupuncture, meditation, etc.) but they only address the symptoms and couldn't prevent another bout of IBS. Also, they didn't always work.

It wasn't until a few years ago someone mentioned to me that my digestive troubles was probably due to lack of enzymes. I didn't even realize that my condition was called IBS. It was then that things started to change. I discovered enzymes (that I take w/ every meal) and probiotics, and things got better. Then I discovered that taking calcium pills could improve my condition as well. Over the course of the years, I found out that making my overall diet more alkaline would be better for my digestion. Things improved tremendously, but I was not IBS-D free yet. If I ate something slightly greasy, or too acidic, then back to the loo I go.

It wasn't until one day, by a stroke of great luck while shopping in Amazon, the site recommended alkaline drops to me. Curious and seeing the alkaline connection w/ the rest of my diet, I decided to buy a bottle of the alkaline drops to try, since it wasn't expensive. I also bought a copy of the book "Reverse Aging" by Sang Whang. My life was never the same again. I have found the root cause of my IBS-D suffering all these years - alkaline deficiency.

Through this book by Sang Whang and other research I've done, I've realized that the human blood is generally alkaline at 7.4 ph. However, most of our modern diet consists of acidic foods (such as proteins and fats). Any proteins that go undigested becomes uric acid. What do you need in your body to neutralize the acids? You need alkaline minerals. How does this relate to IBS-D? The enzymes are produced in the small intestines, which are used for digestion and absorption of nutrients. Enzymes are also alkaline, which means the body needs a supply of alkaline minerals to produce the enzymes. If the intestines lack enzymes, indigestion (such as gas, bloating, and diarrhea) occurs. Another function of the enzymes is to neutralize the stomach acids. If the foods from the stomach, combined w/ stomach acids aren't neutralized, indigestion will also occur... and IBS-D.

To further complicate this system, if your body is using all of its alkaline minerals to neutralize acids in the bloods such lactic acids (from working out) and other acidic wastes, acids from food and drinks (sodas [ph 3.5]), where will it get any more alkaline minerals from to produce any enzymes? The body has already depleted its supply of alkaline minerals and has become a candidate for IBS-D.

To solve the alkaline mineral deficient body, you will need to maintain an alkaline diet consisting of lot of vegetables (green ones are best) and supplements (such as probiotics, enzymes, and alkaline water supplements). The other thing to do is to decrease your intake of acidic foods (not including citrus [vitamin C is alkaline after digestion]). Eliminate softdrinks from the diet. Sodas w/ a ph of 4 will require equal amounts of food/drink w/ ph of 10 to bring the overall ph back to a 7. So you see, everything in the universe equalizes. Hope you can understand the crash course in the body's ph and it's effect in IBS-D. There are plenty of books and articles out there that discusses alkaline diets.

Since discovering all of this in the last 3 years, I have been totally IBS-D free. I've only introduced alkaline water into my diet for 1 year now, but that to me made the biggest difference. In the past 6 months, I've had diarrhea maybe only 3-4 times for short durations and it's mainly due to exhaustion and bad foods. That is something any normal person experiences. Also, my BM in the past year since using alkaline water is the best that I've ever had in my life, and I also don't get gassy just because. I never knew what it was like to feel normal in more than 40 years until now. These days, I eat very healthy, but I also broadened my diet eating foods I would never eat before. I eat fried foods regularly now in moderation (just cravings), but I would not have dared to eat it in the past. I eat fruits and vegetables all the time now, but I could never have done that even 5 years ago before I discovered the truth. There is hope. It worked for me and I know it will work for others like me.

Plan of action:

1. One 10 oz cup of water first thing in the morning w/ 3 drops of alkaline drops. Take w/ 1 probiotics pill. Do not eat any foods.

2. If you don't eat right away, have a second cup of water or tea w/ another 3 drops of alkaline drops. Again, do not eat foods w/ alkaline water. This is probably all you will need - total 6 alkaline drops in a day. This is how much I use these days.

3. Have your alkaline meals w/ an enzyme pill.

4. No sodas. Drink non-carbonated or non-acidic drinks.

I do not recommend drinking alkaline water w/ foods only bc the stomach should be acidic when you eat for normal digestion. My personal experience when using alkaline water w/ foods was that food in the stomach digested so slowly (probably due to lack of stomach acids), I developed nausea and heachache. When the alkaline water is consumed on an empty stomach, it will get absorbed quickly and buffer the alkalines in the body for later use, w/o side effects. That is most ideal from my experience. You can drink alkaline water whenever the stomach is empty, but for me these day, 6 alkaline drops in 2 glasses of liquids would be enough for a day's use.

If you work out, taking electrolyte capsules will help reduce the lactic acid buildup. Adding a few alkaline drops into your water (again, use on an empty stomach) would help. This goes into the big picture to prevent IBS-D during your intense workouts. It used to happen to me all the time after a workout, but rarely these days. I did look into blogs and found that getting D during races is quite common, so again, there is some connection there. Avoid acidic electrolyte drinks. The don't prevent cramping and the acid is terrible for someone w/ IBS-D.

Whether to use alkaline drops or ionizing machines is personal choice. I own both, but personally, I prefer the drops due to its low cost and 6 drops per day can last for months on a bottle. Ionizing machines are expensive to own and maintain. I can also travel w/ the bottle, and keep separate bottles at different locations, such as at work.

I realize that every person is different - what works for me might not necessarily work entirely for others. This is where it's important to listen to your body. If your body reacts w/ certain foods, it is either bc the there is a problem w/ the food, or something is missing from the equation, such as the lack of enzymes. For example, while citrus fruits and apples are alkalizing once digested, getting them digested can be a challenge w/o enzymes in your system. Also, each person's body might produce more of one type of enzyme and less of others. Lacking lactose enzymes means that it can be difficult to digest dairy. Know what enzymes you need would help you w/ the different foods you eat.

As w/ any problem in life, one must first identify the problem to be able to solve the problem. Once you find out the root of the problem, you will likely your solution. Luckily for me, I was able to discover that in this lifetime. I went through so many year of desperation, wondering why I had to suffer like I did. I had fantasies that somehow one day, I would be normal like other. I kept hoping for the best for some breakthrough medicine or supplement, until finally I just accepted my situation and made the best it. Problem is that as I got older, my digestion only got worse, even though I was more careful w/ my diet. Fortunately, through part diligence, part persistence, and part dumb luck, I was finally able to discover the truth about my own body, mainly by listening to it. Now, I can say that I have been IBS-D free for a year, and hopefully I will never have to look back to my past. From the period when I first actually identified myself as "IBS-D" in mid-2009 (and started using enzymes) to the period I started alkaline water in beginning of 2012, I'd say it took a rather short time for me to go completely IBS-D free. Hopefully, those of you reading this will also find the root cause of your digestive problems, and then find your permanent solution too.

Feeling liberated at last, I wanted to share my experience. I used to dream about having normal digestion, now I'm living it. I feel like I owe it to the community to those who are suffering and desperate like I once was. At one time, my day was consumed figuring out how to plan my day such as where the nearest toilet was in any emergency, or what to eat to not get sick, and what to actions/medicines to take if I got sick. Now my days are just focused on my tasks and not on my digestive problems bc I don't have to worry about it. I feel like I can travel anywhere and eat just about anything. I can eat, I can digest, I can absorb, feeling healthier and more energetic. I put on a bit more weight since the change and look better. I feel much more confident. I can openly socialize and have normal relationships, and not have to discuss my problems since I don't have it anymore. I can go out to eat w/ friends and even be a foodie. I am no longer bound like I was before. I can do more and I feel great. Even if my discovery can prevent sufferings for 1 other person, I would be very happy. If this works for you, please share your experiences.

Good luck and wish everyone all the best.


----------



## l_y

Wow, what a great story! I'm really happy for you! And i certainly hope that your problems are gone for good! Thank you for sharing and for the amazing advice! Now i remember that once a doctor advised me to drink alkaline water but i didn't pay enough attention. Now i will definitely try that again! Maybe even alkaline drops if i find them here. As for enzymes - they didn't help me much. But i'm taking probiotics every day and i've also started the FODMAP diet and i've been feeling a little bit better in the last couple of days, but since it hasn't been long i'm not jumping to conclusions. Anyway, the idea about the alkaline water is great, especially since i love drinking a glass of water in the morning before my breakfast. Although you haven't specified how much time has to pass between the water and probiotics and the breakfast.

Again, thank you for sharing. Really happy for you! Stay healthy!


----------



## canterbury03

I had recently posted my success with digestive enzymes as well - especially if I diligently take them before each meal. But it seems like lately (maybe due to the holidays) I have had more issues again. I have read a little about alkaline water and after reading your story, I'm going to try a find the drops. I will post again once I have tried them. Thanks!


----------



## skip1000

Thanks for the congrats. I usually don't eat until a few hours after I wake up... I guess the habit started due to my IBS problems... it used to give me the runs right away if I ate early breakfast. On my second cup of alkaline water (usually tea), I sip the tea slowly since it's hot. I eat when I feel that the water has already been absorbed. I wouldn't eat if I feel like I still have alkaline water sitting in my stomach. I had a few really bad headaches from overdoing it w/ alkaline water, which I realized was from my stomach unable to digest the food. But if you have a bad condition, I'd say drink some alkaline water whenever your stomach is empty.

Healthy Alkalizing diet is good (but doesn't always work if you can't digest it). Enzyme is very good. Alkaline water is great. Combining all three is just absolutely fantastic!

I prefer alkaline water over all other remedies bc it's easily absorbed and lets your body produce the enzyme it needs, and therefore it's evenly distributed. Enzyme supplements are very targeted, which means it only acts on the foods in its vicinity. For example, the proper way to use enzymes w/ pizza (one of the worst ibs offenders) is to take 1/2 or 1 lactose enzyme tablet w/ the first bite. Then take some more along the way, and some more when done eating. That provides the best result. Also, remember that enzymes are specific to what you eat. There is amylase, lypase (for fatty foods), lactase, etc. Lastly, avoid those really IBS offending foods and drinks, such as animal fat, colas (acidic), spicy foods, etc., esp. if they don't provide much nutritional value. They take away more of what you lack and causes IBS. For example, palm oil seems like a healthy shortening alternative, but it is one of the worst stuff (artery clogging) and it's hard to digest (triggers IBS and caused intestinal cramps for me in the past). It is also used everywhere, esp. in vegan recipes bc it's cheap. This is why I bring up the point that if you have IBS, question the food (what's in it, is it fresh, what process does it go through, is the food handling sanitary?). If the problem isn't the food, then it's the body (too much acid in the body (eg. lactic acid)/ too little alkaline).

i guess after experiencing so many ibs issues in this life, i had a lot of time to reflect and note each action and reaction. For example, why does strenuous physical activities like working out or sports cause ibs on my next meal? it took me a long time to finally reach breakthrough after doing so much research and experimenting w/ different supplements and actions. After reading Sang Whang's book "Reverse Aging", so many things finally clicked. Acid is acid in the body, and to rid acid, you need alkaline minerals. It doesn't matter if the acid is in the food/drink (coke) or lactic acids, the body needs to remove them. In the book, it mentions that virtually all wastes of the body are acids, which means that it needs lots of alkaline minerals to remove all that acid. Since enzyme is alkaline, it requires alkaline mineral to be present for the body to produce the enzymes.

While it's difficult to prove science, seeing the results in my own body is more than enough to convince me. I have been lactose intolerant all my life and still am. In the past, any cheesy foods will automatically make me bloated and give me the runs. Now I can enjoy pizza w/ some lactose enzyme supplements. I might have some gas, but not diarrhea like in the past. Basically, my body now produce some of the enzymes and I further compensate w/ additional enzyme tablets. Life is great.










You know the old saying, you are what you eat. To build bones, you will need to give your body calcium. Similarly, you need to supply your body w/ alkaline minerals to make enzymes. Some of us abuse our body w/ bad foods and over time, we pay the price w/ deteriorating health and digestion. For many, digestive problems comes w/ age, after the body has depleted its alkaline supply and the organs are too weak to function. Others, like myself was never blessed w/ normal digestive functions. The good news as I have discovered is that there is still chance to make things normal again naturally.

For those not familiar w/ ph, it is the minerals that changes the ph. Therefore, there are alkaline minerals, just like there are acidic minerals. So simply taking minerals does not mean much unless they somehow increase the ph in the body. Also, not all bottled water ph are what they claim. I've tested one bottled water that claimed 8.88ph and it tested to be about a 6 ph. A color reagent sold in Amazon can tell you that. Also, never drink distilled water. They will remove any mineral from your body.


----------



## IveBeenHereB4

Hi skip1000,

As a fellow sufferer, I am very happy for you that you are symptom free! Thank you so much for posting your success story. You have given us all hope. I haven't been here for a while (even had to register again because my old username/password didn't work). I won't go into all the details of my (miserable, of course) IBS-D story... I've had my ups and downs, and right now things are particularly bad -- having D every day. I've had IBS since I was a teenager, but about 15 years ago following a traumatic event (physical injury), it became a lot worse, and last year I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia. (I don't understand how it is all connected, but I know it is.) I'm thinking if I can get my gut in order, the fibro might improve as well. I want to try the things that have worked for you. I would like to know which brand alkaline drops you purchase on Amazon. I see they have several choices, and although I've read the reviews, I'm still not sure which one is best. Thanks in advance ; )


----------



## skip1000

Hi IveBeenHereB4,

I've only tried one brand called Alkalife (same brand developed by Sang Whang), except the ones I bought was supposedly long "expired". I got that a year ago bc it was cheap and I was trying it out. Well it worked wonders for me (mainly bc it's very alkaline) so I guess the fact it was expired wasn't critical.







I bought a different brand recently, but haven't tried it yet bc I haven't used up my old supply yet. A bottle can last a long time for me. I don't think any brand matter as long as they are alkaline like they claim. I bought a reagent tester that will let me know right away how alkaline the water is based on the color. I also bought a tds (total dissolved solids) tester that will show the mineral content in the water before and after I add the drops into the water (but that doesn't determine if minerals are alkaline or acidic). I even owned a water ionizer machine, which worked equally well for me. The ionizer supposedly has "ORP" that is like antioxidants, but I didn't notice any difference. For some reason the machine got clogged after a few months and I never looked into what the problem was. Besides, the drops tide me over then, and it's been over six months since. I figure a bottle would run $20 (or less in bulk).

If you are currently suffering from IBS, I suggest you buffer yourself up w/ alkaline water whenever your stomach is free of solid foods. Just stick to the recommended number of drops (2 drops per 8 oz liquid). Any more drops or if you use alkaline water w/ food, you might get symptoms of nausea or headache. Although I never found any references on the cause, I figured out the relationship through trial and error, and logical deduction. In any case, I haven't had those symptoms any more now following those instructions. Maybe those people who have overly acidic stomach might not experience the headaches like I did.

While I can't say I enjoyed having sensitive digestion, it did have some positives. It opened my eyes to many of the realities of modern living, and made me a wiser person. Many of the foods we eat are really bad stuff, but they're so commonplace, they're accepted w/o questions. My GI tracts never lied to me about the food in the past (it was more honest than my brain or emotions)







. If the food contained preservatives (BHT, potassium sorbate, sulfites), chemicals (bromates, MSG), bad oils (palm, old grease, overly greasy foods), unsanitary food handling (eg. sushi), spoiled foods, or anything else bad, my GI or some other parts of my body revolted. Having IBS made me diligent about keeping good health and not take good health for granted, unlike many people I hear about who developed diseases in their GI organs and never thought about how they got into that state. If a food causes a strange reaction in the throat or mouth, just think about what it can do to your GI tracts. For example, I stopped eating scallops in cheap food places after I found out the chemicals they put inside to keep them fresh. They also made me sick from my mouth down (a constricting sensation w/ a chemical taste). There are better non-preserved scallops out there if you really look into it. Many food vendors aren't honest about their food processes either. I've made fresh bread and cakes and they never lasted more than a day or 2 w/o getting stale. How do some of these manufacturers make cakes that have a 6 month or longer shelf life and still remain "fresh"? Even if your body doesn't react to the food, common sense should be applied. I also lived a period growing vegetables (completely organic) and I realized that pesticides triggers IBS (and no, it's isn't bc of the high proteins in broccoli that gives people gas or indigestion). While I'm not sensitive to pesticides now like the times before I discovered enzymes and alkaline water, I am now fully aware of the pesticide's effects on the body. The fact that I can ingest them now doesn't mean I should still put them in my body. Anyway, my message here is realization and listening to your body is part of the answer to solving your IBS problems and healthier living. Make a list or mental notes of your reactions to which type of foods. For example, if alcohol bothers you, it might be more that just a GI problem.

Please tell me how things go. I'm curious. I'd like to know that I can't be the only person where the alkaline remedy has worked for IBS-D.







On 2 occasions, I've also given the drops to 2 other people, both elderly. In one case, the woman had an overly acidic stomach and needed to eat before she sleeps or she gets very uncomfortable. In another case, the woman also had overly acidic stomach, indigestion w/ gas and bloating, and constipation. The alkaline water helped in both cases and I haven't heard them complain about their old problems since.


----------



## IveBeenHereB4

Hello again Skip1000&#8230; Great to hear from you : ) It means a lot to me that you are sharing your thoughts and experiences. I checked out Alkalife's website and took the time to read some of the articles there (Q&A and blog)&#8230; I was very impressed with what I read, and I believe the drops may help me as well. What I found a bit shocking was their test results on popular bottled water&#8230; many were acidic. I thought I was drinking quality purified water, but according to Alkalife, it has a pH of 5.5! I went ahead and ordered two bottles of the drops, which were discounted, and I got free shipping (always a good thing).

Question for you: I am in the south for a few months because the cold in the northeast is hell on the fibro. The tap water here is not that appealing, and I am wondering if you use a filter. I have a Pur pitcher. What would you recommend? Also, you mention 2 drops for 8 ounces of water; on the website they say use 3 drops. Is that from your personal experience - 2 vs. 3? Empty stomach I understand to mean two hours after meals and one hour before.

I completely agree with you that having IBS makes one much more aware of what you are eating&#8230; And yes, that is a good thing. I believe I remember you mentioned that in the past you didn't do well with raw vegetables; same for me, it has to be cooked. I love pretty much all types of vegetables and fruit, but I find I have to be very careful, and that stinks : ( because they are so good for you - especially, as you say, if they are organic. I try to buy organic whenever possible, but it's usually more expensive, of course. Interesting what you mentioned about the broccoli&#8230; Do you still use the enzymes? I've found that there are times when I'm OK with milk (organic), and then times when I'm not (lately, "not" all the time lol).

You talked about cakes that have a six-month expiration date (scary stuff)&#8230; How do you feel about Twinkies?! I heard someone once say that you should eat food that is as close to its original state as possible, for example, you can recognize an apple, etc. Of course, when you go to a restaurant, you have no idea what their kitchen looks like (clean or dirty?) or the ingredients that went into a dish. I really don't like to go out to eat anymore. If I cook it myself, I know exactly what is in it.

Then there are issues like GM foods (according to an AP report, genetically altered foods are now a major part of our diets, yippee). And grass-fed vs. grain fed beef, etc. Like you, I am paying attention : )

Stay well, friend. Thanks again, and let's hope you are on to something that will help people with IBS live better-quality lives! Please say a prayer for me. I'll post again with an update in a few weeks.


----------



## skip1000

Hi IveBeenHereB4,

Imo for 8-10 oz liquid, 2 - 4 drops should be fine. It does change the taste of the water somewhat, which can be a turnoff for some people. The taste doesn't bother me. I stick to 3 drops per 10 oz in mornings... just personal preference. I like to eat and always snack and I digest slowly (probably just being older now), hence I always have food in the stomach. I also don't have a great stomach like some people, who can eat a full meal, then lay down and sleep immediately... I know for sure I can't fully digest a big meal w/in 4 hours. If you feel you will digest your food in 2 hours, then go for it. Before a meal is fine if you know the water will be gone from your stomach when you eat. I also, don't take as many alkaline drops these days bc I feel no need to... my digestion is working great. This is where you have to observe the reactions in your own body to determine the benefits, and when it becomes counterproductive. If you feel strange symptoms of nausea (or maybe headache), then you are probably over-doing it. In case you get a headache and have a feeling like food isn't going down your stomach, then the headache is likely triggered by the indigestion. You can confirm that relationship if belching lessens the headache. Again, observation. The only thing I'm sure of is that it won't trigger IBS, so have a bit of trial and error w/ the alkaline water. I've also noticed that since drinking the water, my urine has gotten lighter in color (it used to be pretty dark yellow). I suspect that it is bc more food is being digested and less is coming out as uric acid (undigested), and most wastes are coming out as solids.

I'd remember the first time using alkaline water. I noticed a difference almost immediately, definitely w/in 2 weeks. One common symptom I used to get was a cold feeling in my guts every morning. My abs were susceptible to cold and I always had to keep them warm to keep my digestion from going bad. After I used alkaline water, the cold feeling in my left side of my abs diminished and I was not as sensitive to coldness in that area. For me, that was always a telltale sign for decades as to how my digestion will fare that day... just paying attention to how sensitive my guts are to the cold.

Yes, don't trust the water bottle ph claims. I don't think they're bad, just that they're not alkaline. Iceland spring water claim 8.88ph. The reagent added to it showed it is slightly acidic, no better than tap water. It might have more minerals and maybe more variety of minerals, just not alkaline minerals per se.

In case you haven't done much research on ph, here's what I know so far: each ph number increase is 10 times more alkaline than the previous number. Each ph number decrease is 10 times more acidic than the previous number. In other words ph=3 is 10 times more acidic than ph=4, is 100 times more acidic than ph=5, is 1000 times more acidic than ph=6, and 10000 times more acidic than ph=7. We're talking exponential, not just simply doubling the acidity. So know what you are up against when you grab that cool refreshing can of cola from the fridge that has a ph of 3.5-4, and what you need to do the negate that acidity. I suspect many IBS sufferers who got IBS later in life just exhausted their body alkalinity to the point that the body can't compensate any more. I know when I was a kid, I would never turn down soda when it was offered. This is what I mean about how society has shaped our minds since the day we were born.

For water filter, I don't use any of the ones they sell here bc they clog in no time. I got something overseas that can be taken apart where I could scrub the outer ceramic layer for reuse. Those last a long time. Fortunately, I got some connections overseas. I always boil the water after filtering. I did use Brita at one point (drip model)... they seem pretty well rated. Again, I boil the water anyway. I don't advise drinking straight from the tap. My friend told me he finally figured out what gave his dog D... unfiltered tap water. Imagine individuals w/ IBS.

Regarding raw vegetable, yes I digest cooked better than raw, although I can tolerate more raw vegetable in salads now. It works best as a balanced meal, so I don't just eat an entirely raw salad meal. Some things never worked well for me in the past, like carrot juice, or raw mango to name a few, hence I actually avoid them now w/o even trying them again. Organic is still expensive and I'd admit it's difficult to live entirely on an organic diet (cost-wise)... I just try to pick the better of the conventional. For example, I'd like to eat fruits or vegetables that I can peel. Also, consumer-report research might give some indication as to which variety of vegetables can have the lowest levels of pesticides. I usually soak my vegetables in grapefruit seed extract drops and water (heard from someone that it can remove pesticide, although I have no proof). In any case, I try my best to make an effort. Yes there are GM foods everywhere... I try to stick w/ non-GM foods whenever possible. Unfortunately, corn is almost entirely GM and corn is used everywhere. Twinkies... heavenly growing up eating them. Now all I have to do is read the ingredients and it's enough of a deterrent.

When I go out to eat, I usually observe the servers and food handlers. If they look unsanitary, I'd avoid them. Also, cooked foods are better bet. Take sushi for example, here's my problem w/ them in general: Think about the properties of raw sushi fish. It is porous and the food handler isn't going to wash the fish like fresh fruit and vegetables (before they are cut). It is expensive, and if there isn't a high turnover, then next order (whether in the next hour or next day) will be getting it from the same chunk of fish. Hands touch the same fish each time they are handled. Think about the bacteria that has lived on the same fish over who knows how long. And it is then served onto your plate... yummy. I once saw some college student making sushi and using a dirty rag to clean his hand between handling the fish... disgusting! Don't get me wrong, I like sushi, but I only get it from places that I know has high turnover and the chefs are likely Japanese w/ professional training. I can still get the runs from sushi at times, but at least knowing the facts will reduce my irritable bowel chances.

Hope it works out for you... you have my prayers.


----------



## chriz297

Hi Skip1000

Id first of like to thank you for sharing your story. I've
been suffering with ibs for the last 5 years, since I was around 13. When I eat
healthy (Fruit, Veg ect) and cut out most of the crap us teens eat I notice a
lot of difference, Today I purchased some Alkaline drops and Enzyme Digest
pills hoping they will finally put a stop to this IBS-D. Just a quick question
how long do you take the Alkaline water before a meal, I was wondering if 1
hour and a half before a meal, twice a day would be ok?

Thanks.


----------



## CarolinaGirl

After reading your story I decided to go online and purchase the alkaline drops! I have been dealing with IBS since I was 13 years old (I am now 21) and in those few years I have tried almost everything to help with the symptoms. I am hoping these drops will help me the way they helped you! Thank you so much for recommending them


----------



## skip1000

Hi Chiz297 and CarolinaGirl,

You're certainly welcome to the info. It would be selfish for me not to share the info while others suffer. I'm happy the word is spreading and hopefully it is the answer to most IBS-D sufferers' problem. To answer the question about how long before a meal depends on how quickly liquids in general leaves your stomach. It all depends on the individual. I can usually eat w/in 1/2 hour of drinking alkaline water. If you feel adverse reaction like slowed digestion, it is an indication that you probably didn't space out the alkaline water and your meal. Also, I guess it also depends on how much stomach acid is present during digestion. I never really had overly acidic stomach to begin w/. Personally if I had IBS now, my stomach is probably always empty since food will just pass through quickly. I'd probably drink the alkaline water several times a day. I use only 6 drops a day now bc I don't need as much for my needs. Besides food leaves my stomach slower bc I also don't go as much and I'm always snacking.









Something that isn't often thought about is enzymes and alkalines can help w/ constipation too. A telltale sign would be gas and bloating for IBS-C sufferers. Also, before I discovered enzymes and alkaline water, the solid stools I had were sticky/pasty in texture (excuse the details, but awareness is important), and hence difficult to excrete. I also had lots of gas. Basically, the foods didn't digest properly, therefore the stools didn't form properly. I would think that these might be similar symptoms of the IBS-C suffers. I also gave the alkaline drops to a retiree friend who: 1. has overly acidic stomach, 2. frequently constipates, and she said it helped her so much she is now able to eat foods that bothered her before, and it also helped w/ her BM.

Enzymes are great any time. Before a meal, during meal, and after a meal. It even works while in the stomach. Whenever I feel my stomach has gotten overly acidic from a meal, I'll just take an extra enzyme and the acidity goes away. If the digestion is too slow and I can't sleep, I'll take an enzyme to get the digestion going. I could actually feel it working, kind of like unclogging a drain I guess.









Funny that this year, I'm actually having problems of a normal person, like not getting enough fiber and vegetables in my diet so I can get a good bowel movement.







This is something I never had to think about in my life before. What a difference!

Btw, once you get your enzymes, eat an apple a day (less acidic varieties and peeled). An apple a day keeps the doctor away... there is truth to the saying!







Also, no sodas (at least until your IBS is controlled). It will negate all effects of the alkaline benefits, being so acidic in nature. Also, here's a reference of foods and their ph properties:

http://rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm

Pick more from the left chart. While some might be difficult to digest at first, enzymes and alkaline water should make digesting them easier. Once digested, your body will slowly become more alkaline and heal itself. Take care of your body and give it what it needs... and it will take care of you down the road.

I hope it works out for the both of you. If it does, please share your story too!


----------



## mike0104

I am feeling so good after reading your story...its good to know there is ray of hope, I have IBS-D from last 10 years & I have tried lot of things but nothing worked. I have tried probiotics and enzymes in past for sometime initially did get some imrovement but then I did not notice much & stopped using it. Please can share which brand probiotic and Enzymes you were using. I am having lactose & glutin intolerance... I have tried corn stuff from market..they also give me upset stomach.

After Reading your story I am ordering Alkaline drops hope it will work for us in way they have worked for you.

Thanks!!!


----------



## skip1000

Hi Mike0104,

I prefer Enzymedica Gold for general meals, and New Chapters Probiotics. Although I take probiotics every day, I'm not sure if it actually will help all that much for IBS. I just give it the benefit of the doubt knowing it's good for the body. I use Kirkland lactase enzymes for dairy and drink lactose free milk daily (we never stop needing calcium no matter how old we are). I also use Enzymedica Lypo Gold when I eat fatty foods (although these days I rarely use it).

I think a lot depends on your dietary habits. If you start your day w/ coffee and drink colas during meals, it would be the opposite of drinking alkaline water. In other words, you are making your body more acidic daily and it'll accumulate to the point where it can't produce enzymes naturally. Not saying you shouldn't drink coffee or colas, but since you currently have a condition, it would be best to refrain from them until you no longer have IBS.

Knowledge is power. Knowing the cause and effect, you can make things right again. Balance your food groups more on the alkalizing side esp. if you have IBS. Refer the to chart in this link: http://rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm

Years ago a number of TCM doctors told me that digestion can be corrected after birth because of its nature, unlike other defects (eg. born blind) that can't be corrected after birth. This is based on TCM books written possibly thousands of years ago. I never believed it because I never saw any improvements in myself... until now. Now I'm a true believer.

I hope it works out for you too.


----------



## Flowby Jonas

The one thing people need to remember is things take time...


----------



## skip1000

I agree. There are many factors that can affect the rate of recovery such as current health condition, lifestyle, habits, culture, and body type of the individual. Some foods will never agree w/ a certain person, but could be usually present due to habits or cultures. For example, Coconut milk (not coco water) never really agrees w/ me (although I haven't tried much in the past year), and it is always present in certain cuisines. Also, certain cultures/cuisines tend to prepare foods that are overly greasy and fatty. Not recommended for IBS individuals (or for most individuals who should be eating healthy).


----------



## quarky

Fantastic. Your story is so inspirational, and it's also useful to know what gave you relief. I have very similar symptoms and find relief in similar places. I'm getting there, very very slowly.


----------



## skip1000

Thanks! I hope the material here will help you too!


----------



## IveBeenHereB4

Hi Skip1000 and the others who have replied here&#8230;

Once again, THANK YOU, SKIP1000 for sharing your story. You have given us a lot of good information. After studying your notes and researching that a little, I've followed your advice, and it's definitely improving my IBS-D. I'm not completely there yet, but doing much better most days.

I encourage everyone with IBS-D to please give the alkaline drops a try. As Skip1000 mentioned, it also seems to work for IBS-C.

I took a look at the alkaline vs. acidic foods list provided (link), and I've checked out other lists online. (Has anyone else noticed that there seems to be some conflicting information out there? For example, lentils - some say alkaline, some say acidic.) With this new (to me) information, I am trying to be more conscious of what I am eating and drinking. Although I believe I have made healthy choices in the past, I see areas where I can improve. I haven't had soda in years, and I drink decaf green tea... I have always enjoyed fruits and vegetables, and I find Enzymedica Gold Digest is helping with my digestion of these (not getting bloated and uncomfortable at night like I was).

Things I have stopped: My morning cup of coffee, purified bottled water (reverse osmosis with a pH of around 5.5 - I drank a lot of that).

What I'm doing now (every day): Three glasses of Deer Park spring water with the Alkalife pH booster; lactose-free milk with breakfast; Enzymedica Gold Digest before a meal; lactase pills with dairy. I drink the spring water now instead of the purified when I'm thirsty.

God bless you, Skip1000&#8230; My prayers for everyone suffering from IBS. I hope others will also find relief with the alkaline drops and diet along with the enzymes.

BTW, I find it interesting that two posters here mentioned that IBS began for them at age 13. For me, it was also age 13&#8230; something to do with hormones? For many years, IBS was more of an annoyance for me, but ever since an injury which left me with chronic pain, it's been a battle.


----------



## skip1000

Hi Ivebeenhereb4,

Congrats! Glad my solution worked for you too. The better news is that things will only improve w/ time bc your digestive organs would have healed from stopping IBS, and your body would get buffered w/ more alkalines. Even if you do get the occasional runs, it'll be over quick bc your digestion is no longer so weak like in the past. You'll know it's over when digestive troubles isn't always in the back of your mind everywhere you go or every time you have a meal. Very glad my IBS sufferings actually served a purpose.









The link for acidifying/alkalizing food is only a rough guide. I think one should also use personal experience as well. For example, I have problems w/ tomato pasta sauces and have found articles that says that pasta sauces are acidifying even though tomatoes are alkaline. I guess it's important to distinguish acidic vs. acidifying and alkaline vs. alkalizing. In any case, too much tomato sauces make me feel pretty lousy (like tired) and I think it's bc of my body's inability to process so much acid at once. Also, I have trouble w/ eating too much oranges (esp. sour ones). However, I have no problems having half a lemon in a drink or in food (although it bothers my teeth). This is of course after I was IBS-free. Choice of fruit vegetable varieties also matter. For example the bright red tomatoes tend to be more flavorful, yet more acidic. The large less red tomatoes tend to be less acidic. While I won't have any problems w/ one tomato, excess tomatoes (like in sauces) can be problematic.

Personally I think the individual start having IBS in their teens got there because of their diet. As a teen, I craved junk food. All my friends did and I wanted to have everything all the other teen are having. It is also the period where I had more freedom and buy my own foods rather than to have food served to me by my parents or the school. I ate the worst stuff and drank sodas every chance I got. Bc I didn't know any better and was an IBS sufferer (and IBS candidate for others) things ultimately hit a low point. Also, for teens w/ little knowledge of what is IBS, they wouldn't even know how to turn things around. For me, there was no internet for research, IBS term didn't exist, and neither did enzymes and probiotics in a capsule. Lactose free milk wasn't even available until I reached adulthood.

If you get a chance, have a read of Sang Whang's Reverse Aging book. I found it to be very inspirational. Sang is absolutely brilliant in explaining his theory w/ chemistry formulas. Since I could relate to balancing equations from college chemistry, it made so much sense to me. He also has a theory that many of today's illnesses (eg. gout) are caused by too much acids in the body due to a diet too rich in protein. This is in line w/ authors of other books that suggest that our ancestors from long ago were mainly gatherers (and less hunters), therefore their diet were mainly of vegetables and nuts/grains (alkalizing). It's not every day that hunters had a good catch and had meat to eat. They also drank water from springs that were high in alkaline minerals, not the sugary carbonated beverages that most tend to pick up in the markets today. I hope that the alkaline diet will solve some of your chronic problems too.

Life is about solving a bunch of different problems, whether it's for work or personal. After solving my IBS problem, it's one less problem to worry about and now I focus on solving other problems. Btw, a different topic unrelated to this thread; in case you have back problems as a result of your injury, a inversion table provides good relief. I got that recently and it seems to help me w/ back pains.

Good luck on everything.


----------



## IveBeenHereB4

Want to post this for the benefit of others who may be following Skip1000's advice.

Although my experience with probiotics in the past -- before the alkaline water/diet and digestive enzymes -- was not good, I thought I'd give it a try again. I switched from Enzymedica Gold to Enzymedica Gold with Probiotics... It was only a dollar more. Great product! I think it may be another ingredient in the prescription for being IBS-free.

Also, for anyone who is interested, you can download a portion of Sang Whang's book Reverse Aging on Alkalife's website (it's free).

I hope some of the others who said they would try the alkaline drops and the enzymes will post back with an update. Is it helping anyone else?


----------



## skip1000

Hi Ivebeenhereb4,

Thanks for recommending the link to alkalife. I just look at on page that explains a good part of what I was trying to convey in this thread using his famous chem equation:

http://www.alkalife.com/en/blog/alkaline-water-2/4-the-science-of-alkalife.html

While I don't recall the book or the alkalife page mentioned specifically anything about IBS in general, I filled in w/ my own conclusion (using research and theory and proof of concept) that low alkaline levels in the body can cause IBS-D bc the body lacks alkalines to produce the pancreatic juices (enzymes). I've read somewhere else that if the enzymes cannot neutralize the stomach acids in the intestines, it results in diarrhea. So completing the picture,

high acid levels = low alkaline levels = low enzyme levels => cannot neutralize stomach acids in the intestines => diarrhea.

Constant frequent diarrhea = IBS-D.

Other reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pancreatic_juice

I looked at the handbook pdf:

http://www.alkalife.com/Reverse-Aging-Handbook.pdf

While it is still a good read and a very good portable reference, this version is part sales brochure. His original book was more complete and I don't recall it going so much into marketing his own product line.


----------



## DanTheMan

You really need to read this if you're considering following skip1000's advice: http://www.drlwilson.com/articles/ALKA.%20WATER.htm


----------



## skip1000

Almost 2 years following this plan as outlined in the thread and still working great. I currently only use 3-6 drops of alkaline booster w/ water or tea in the mornings prior to eating. Now, I'm more concerned about a balanced diet w/ enough fruits and vegetables (and fiber) for a normal BM than about IBS (which has been a non-issue for a long time now). Haven't encountered any side effects following this plan... I'm usually pretty good at sensing when something's not right, like detecting preservatives or additives in foods by taste or by reactions from the body alone.

Regarding yin effect (from link above), most western medicines are far more yin in general. Tylenol or ibuprofen (very yin) can drop a fever temperature (extreme yang) almost immediately, yet some people take those drugs almost daily for headaches or other symptoms. Extreme yin and yang effect can be felt, and I haven't felt anything negative w/ my approach thus far. However, I also don't go to the extremes either. I take everything in moderation only.


----------



## skip1000

Has anyone else tried my methods and had success w/ it? Curious to know, esp. when I can best describe my own condition as "cured". I rarely have diarrhea these days and the occurrences could be months apart and usually just a one-off, versus a long unpredictable bout. The last few times I did have them over the past year, it was usually caused from: 1. spoiled food, 2. over indulgence of high lactose dairy (usually ice cream or frozen yogurt) or high fat fried foods, or 3. contaminated food (or food poisoning). Those rare moments were reminders of my long and painful past, but so glad they are the past. I also don't get much gas these days, unless I eat too much dairy that causes gas (eg. ice cream, frozen yogurt, cream cheese spreads). Somehow, cooked cheeses seem to bother me less.

I've been able to eat a lot more dairy, esp. cheeses these days. Lower lactose cheeses like aged cheddar don't bother me at all. I eat pizza regularly now (a few slices at a time). The most lactase enzyme I take is usually about 1/2 tablet to 1 tablet (Costco brand), and many times none at all. I've also included many variety of fruits and vegetables in my diet, even those that used to bother me in the past. The only caveat to being able to eat almost anything now is that I have to watch my cholesterol levels (esp. at my age). Since my digestion improved, I've began eating more fried and fatty foods, for better or worse. Being able to do something just because you can, can be a dangerous thing.


----------



## skip1000

Hi LDW,

I hope you have gotten better. When health is bad, we need a balance of hope and acceptance. The acceptance allows us to cope w/ our problems and make the best of it... until a remedy is found. Hope gives us the drive to find answers to our problems. It might take months, or years, or decades, but that hope will ultimately help us find a way.

I have a friend who is an MD and I asked him the same question many years ago why doesn't he advise his patients to use enzymes. He said bc he wasn't qualified to. He is only qualified to prescribe what was taught in med school. The problem here is that medical books only discusses medical drugs created by big pharmaceutical w/ huge patents and lots of money at stake. Large pharmaceutical firms (eg. Merck) don't want you to use any alternative medicine, the same way big oil companies don't want you to stop relying on oil.

Now that I'm getting older, I can see my general health slowly declining. I was never born w/ good heath, hence my previous IBS problems since birth. I started looking into exercises to build inner strength and I think I found one. It is qi gong (pronounced chi gong). Since I started practicing it about 2 months ago, I could feel my inner organs getting stronger, something that external muscle building and cadio exercises (eg. gym, jogging, biking, sports) alone could never achieve. In fact I remembered having IBS episodes after working out too much in the past, likely due to too much lactic acid buildup in the body. Some of my organs (eg. liver and kidneys) that used to bother me a lot when I got tired in the past, have all been feeling much better lately. Since the internal organs all compensate for each other, the deterioration of one organ could easily bring down the health of other organs. Likewise, when the health of one organ improves, the other organs will also improve. I recommend looking into qi gong to build inner strength and strengthening the inner organs. Even a simple exercise such as horse stance for a few minutes a day can help tremendously in improving vitality. Qi gong does take time and effort like any physical exercise, so don't expect a magic pill result in a day. If considering, then I recommend practicing daily for at least a month to a few months to see if there are any improvements before quitting. There are many dvds, and workshops taught by qi gong masters available in most countries.

For the short term, we look for healing, but for the long term, preservation is the key.


----------



## Iqra banu

Hi skip1000,

Good to know that you are IBS -D free. Do you take any fiber supplement also while your are taking alkaline drops? How many days does it take to see the difference in the BM and you start eating normal?

Thank you.


----------



## Iqra banu

Hi skip1000,

I would like to let you know that my son 22year old have started your protocol. Two to three days he is out of home. He packs his supplements. He started the protocol since yesterday. But I don't know how religiously he will follow it. While reading your story, it reminded me of his story. All symptoms are so similar.

How many days does it take to feel the difference after following your protocol? Which probiotics did you take? Did you take Acacia fiber?

I would like to hear from you.

Thank you.


----------



## Iqra banu

Hi,

Read your story and your struggle to get better. Glad to know that you are IBS-D free. Your protocol does make sense. My son has been following your protocol since few days. He is seeing the difference. But since two days he is not taking enzymes, he says that he doesn't need it. Do you think he must continue taking enzymes? Also I would like to know how long did it take for you to be completely IBS free. Which probiotics did you take. My son is taking VSL#3. One capsule in the morning, He is also taking Heathers tummy fiber(acacia fiber). I would like to hear from you and will appreciate your response.

Thank you


----------



## Iqra banu

Hi ivebeenhereb4,

My son has been following the skip1000s protocol for his IBS-D. It is about ten days since he has started. He takes VSL#3 probiotics along with alkaline water. He had been taking P-A-L enzymes for about 4 months. But since two days he is not taking the enzymes and he says that he doesn't need it. It could be the alkaline drops that is helping him to produce enzymes. I am watching and update on few weeks.


----------



## skip1000

Hi Iqra,

I haven't checked this site for awhile. Anyway, I'll repost the private mail response to share:

as a general rule, treat the problem holistically. in other words, if he's stressed, that could also be the cause of his problems.

stick w/ mostly alkalizing food that don't bother him for now until he gets better. so if he's got gastritis, do not use citrus (eg. lemon juice) even though it's alkalizing. that would only inflame the stomach lining and make things worse. keep the diet simple and introduce some varieties to find out what bothers him and avoid those foods for the time being. until things get better, reintroduce some new foods. diet should be relative low fiber, until he gets better. he can adjust his fiber intake according to his needs. avoid raw foods since that would trigger bowel movements unnecessarily. cook vegetable longer if there is too much fiber. also avoid over eating.. eating is tempting when the stomach is empty.

while I don't care for western medicine, it is important to take some tests (eg. endoscopy) to see if there are any conditions (eg. gastritis, ulcer, polyps).

everything is like a working puzzle, so you'll need time to solve it piece by piece. for serious conditions, the problems can only be solved by trial and error.

alkalife and alkazone are both good... I use both depending on what has a better price at the time.

if he's young, he might be prone to social pressures, doing things that others young healthy individuals do, such as eating unhealthy (mcdonalds), drinking alcohol, coffee, or sodas. those food/drinks will aggravate the problem and delay healing. also, adequate rest is important and avoiding erratic sleeping habits.

meat should be fine, just not overcooked hard to digest meats like dried cured meats. also, I think it's important to eat healthy. highly preserved foods should be avoided. they do a lot of damage. it's hard to tell until you avoid preservatives for some time and then try it again... you will feel the after-effects immediately.


----------



## skip1000

Iqra, if the tummy fiber works for him, great. remember every person is different so the needs will be different. today he'll find a formula that works good him now. later on he could find another formula that works even better for him. but nice to share the info on the thread. fyi, i don't use any fiber supplements. I do eat plenty of fiber (vegetables) or I get backed up these days. Some days, I'll need to eat cooked oatmeal to start the day. My needs today is different from the past so I am adjusting as well.

I don't have a favorite brand for probiotics. I buy PB8 bc the price was right and they have vegan formula... have family members who are vegetarian and can use it.


----------



## Iqra banu

Hi skip1000,

Thank you for the reply. The things you have mentioned are absolutely right about the pressures, sleep, stress etc that my son is facing. He doesn't have gastritis or any other problem it seems. He had his endoscopy a year ago. Everything looked fine. Doctor recommended pancreatic enzymes though and prescribed an enzyme that is made of pig intestines. So he didn't take that. He took otc enzymes. It didn't help much. I remember he tried hydrochloric acid for a month and he tried lemon juice with olive oil. May be all these aggravate the problem later on.


----------



## Iqra banu

Hi,

He says 'no' for tummy fiber. takes it sometimes. half a tsp is fine not more than that. You are a pretty experienced person. Whatever you say is absolutely true. We have PB8. It's a good probiotic. He takes it sometimes, vsl in the morning and pb8 in the evening. My son needed vsl3 to stop diarrhea, he was sick. This probiotic is expensive. Since he is doing better now, he can just take pb8 I think. Thank you for sharing your experience. That is helping a lot. Your plan did make sense to me and I shared with him. I suggest things and he tries. But I always keep an eye that nothing goes wrong. *Are you taking PB8 with alkaline water* everyday even after you are ibs-d free?


----------



## skip1000

hi Iqra,

Great to hear your son is doing better. I still take PB8 w/ 1 glass alkaline water (3 drops) every morning, as soon as I wake up. Then later on, I'll sip 1 glass of tea (my habit) w/ 3 alkaline drops during work. I don't eat right away... just my way of letting my body detox (give my digestive organs some rest). When I'm done w/ my second glass (after all it's fully digested), then I'll have breakfast. I don't eat when there is still alkaline water in the stomach... it can case severe naseau.

In general, I don't drink cold liquids or eat cold foods, esp. when the digestion is not well. Cold foods/liquids are not recommended since the stomach needs to be warm to function properly. Having said that, on the rare days when my digestion is bad (eg. from food poisoning), I would rest at an incline and place a microwavable heating pad on my stomach to keep it warm. It brings tremendous relief. Place the heating pad on the area at the lower left ribs and below to warm the pancreas/spleen and stomach. If a pad isn't available, make the palms of hands warm and use the palms to warm the spleen and stomach. In TCM, the spleen/pancreas is the area to treat for diarrhea, not the intestines. I do place the heating pad on any other areas of my stomach that feel pain and discomfort as well.

I also use herbal formulas (TCM decoction)to help w/ healing on those occasions. I use one that was prescribed for me by a late dear friend many years ago, and I still use it on the really bad days. The herbal decoction is not pleasant tasting, but I'm used to it. I grew up taking medicines. The medicine treats mainly the spleen and pancreas, but addresses other parts of the digestive system as well.

Yogurt is great for the stomach imo... it coats the stomach and provides some probiotics. But it doesn't work for everyone I hear, esp. if they are lactose intolerant. Take yogurt w/ lactase enzyme if that's the case.

While it might look fashionable to expose the abdomen following current trends (eg. shirts hanging out), it's better to keep the shirts tucked to keep the stomach and spleen warm. If he insists on having the shirt hanging out, then maybe suggest that he wear an undershirt (eg. tank top) tucked in. A sign that digestion isn't going to be well is when the stomach and spleen (left side of abs) feel cold. Keep that area warm at all times.

It is good sign that your son is seeing a change. He is not doing well bc his organs are weak now. Once the organs gets strengthened, he should see more progress. If he continues following the plan and adjust according to his needs (listen to his body), I believe he should make full recovery. Have faith.


----------



## alexolx123

Hi skip1000 !! I want to ask you a question.. In my countrie, portugal, we have a water that is alkaline naturally *(ph 9,5*).

Im starting to drink this water since Ive read your post yesterday.. do you think this is enought?

have you ever tested the ph of your "alkaline drops+cup of tea" mixture?? would be great to know the total ph of the two mixed together







thank you so much !!

would be amazing to know!!


----------



## skip1000

hi alexolx123,

if the water is naturally alkaline, then great. You can always test it using special testing drops that will change color when the water is alkaline. I tested the water w/ the alkaline supplements, not w/ tea... I won't be able to distinguish the color as well in that case. I don't believe tea will really change ph all that much. Don't just rely on ph tests... what does your body tell you?

Also, the water is just 1 part of the healing process. Lifestyle and diet change also matters.


----------



## PEBBLESandBAMBAM

wow...thank you soooooo much for sharing. my hubby has the ibs c. would this work for him? the drops I mean


----------



## skip1000

Hi PebblesandBamBam,

The drops may or may not help... it depends. If constipation includes indigestion w/ smelly gas and sticky stool, then probably yes. If the stool is dry and hard, then maybe not. That requires a dietary adjustment. What works for me during periods of constipation (which I do get at times now) is to eat more vegetables that have greater fiber content. Also, certain fruits such as raw papaya seems to do the trick. Some vegetables that tend to have a somewhat slimy texture (eg. okra, yam leaf, etc.) can help. Oatmeal will also help. I need a balanced diet these days to have a good bowel movement, where I would have enough vegetables in my meals. This will also diversify the nutrients I get.

In TCM, there is the concept of internal heat w/in the body. If the body is too "heaty", that can cause constipation. Likewise, constipation can cause heatiness, since toxins isn't released. There are some herbal teas to can help cool the body to reduce the heat. Drinking ice cold water does not reduce the "heat" from the body. Some symptoms of heatiness are insomnia, pains in the liver, the heart and lungs feeling hot, pains in some parts of the body (from the inside), itchy skin, skin breaking out, and constipation. This heat is a toxin, and is usually derived from food sources that are heaty in nature (eg. spicy foods), or overly fried and roasted (or burnt) foods. Avoid these foods if person is constipated. Heat can also be caused by emotions such as anger. Also, stress and insomnia will exacerbate the heat since the person hasn't rested enough to remove the toxins.

In short, there will be trial and error to get it right. There is a root cause, and your hubby has to try to identify that cause. Good luck.


----------



## hijab

Thank you for posting this. My IBS had taken over so bad I thought of taking my life. Drastic sounding, I know, but it couldn't face another day of constant diarrhea and not being able to leave the house . I have recently discovered SLIPPERY ELM which has been a life saver for me and changed things drastically. I am going to look into what you have found though. It was interesting to hear about the foods that work best for you. I'm still have trial and error with some things. Everyday is not perfect, but to hear other people understand and have found help is a lifesaver!!


----------



## skip1000

hi hijab,

it's going to take some faith and a lots of patience. i certainly understand your position. but i believe that if you persist in finding your cure, you will ultimately find it. i have a long thread which covers much of my personal experience over the decades. so i am not just stating what other have said and tried, rather what i have personally experienced. i hope at least some of what i've discussed will work for you... i am hopeful. good luck!


----------



## Jaiyeola

Hi,
I want to express my thanks to skip1000 and I'vebeenhere. I felt the need to give a feedback incase someone else is helped. Although I cannot say for sure that I or my daughter have IBS of any kind, as nothing has been diagnosed and I do not care to label things, since having my daughter two years ago, she has suffered from digestive troubles and sleep issues which got increasingly worse leading up to constipation and food intolerances. There was nothing I didn't try to help my baby except going the drug route. She was almost exclusively breastfed up until the age of two because of these issues and even then she still had problems digesting my breast milk. These are just a few of the symptoms as I'm trying to make this as short as possible. Anyway, I have also suffered from eczema since my teenage years which in the past I had managed with antibiotics and steroid creams because I didn't know any better. But I stopped this about a year before conceiving my daughter and gradually adopted a more natural lifestyle. I knew that I needed to heal myself in order to heal my child as she was mostly breastfeeding. Having read skip1000 story (with many thanks!) I ordered the Alkaline drops and since I had some prenatal probiotics and enzymes, I decided to continue with those. I honestly don't remember any massive improvement from taking the alkaline drops for several months as my daughter still continued to suffer and my body seemed to react abit to the water. I would sneeze after taking it. Please note that we were reacting to most foods at this point and I wasn't giving the alkaline water directly to my daughter as I believed that I would pass on the benefits through nursing. Her system was too compromised for me to give her directly. Anyway, a trip to Austria recently with my family brought me the good fortune of drinking straight from the spring at the apartment where we were lodged. Clean, unadulterated, untampered with water, straight from a spring! I was taking Enzymedica digest gold+probiotics as suggested by I'veneenhere(thank u so much) by this time and did notice some improvement in my daughter and I but the one week spent in Austria drinking directly from the natural spring in conjunction with the enzymes+probiotics made a huge difference. Our diet in that one week was far from what we'd normally eat at home. It was less healthy yet my daughter slept better and my own digestion improved. On returning to the Uk, I quickly noticed our symptoms were worsening again despite eating better and still taking the enzymes as well as our filtered tap water. I searched tirelessly for natural spring water source in the Uk to no avail. I tried a few bottled spring water which did not make much different. I later learnt that many bottled spring water may have been processed. The closest I have found so far is Hildon Mineral water. Nothing beats clear spring water directly from the ground just as our Creator intended as I have experienced myself. We are not healed yet but the improvement has been such that we have not experienced before despite trying everything. If you are fortunate enough to find a spring near you that has not been tampered in anyway by man, please drink as much as possible with gratitude. I find that the best way is to drink first thing in the morning, as much as you can take gradually increasing the amount everyday and drink liberally whenever your stomach is empty roughly giving at least three hours after your meal. Water is life, if you are lucky to find real water. Water heals. Drink it along with whatever you are currently doing to heal yourself. It will only improve the results. Thank you Skip1000 for drawing my attention back to the elixir of life through your story. Thanks for reading.


----------



## himanshu jain

Hi skip1000,
This is himanshu from india. I read about your suffering from ibsd and things which u did to get of it.
I am 21 years old and it was diagnosed only 8 months ago that I have been suffering from ibsd since childhood and I wud say I am completely exhausted of what it does to me.
After trying almost everything I am back there with my diarrhea. Earlier I used to go 3-4 times a day which completely spoiled my school and college life.
Mainly I do have a problem after having a lunch that is there is extraordinary simulation of GI and I feel the urge to go immediately. Now only twice I do have bowel movements once in the morning and after lunch (which clearly leaves me irritated for 2-3 hours.
After reading your experience even I am thinking to give a try to alkaline drops ( mostly in form of lemon water) .
I really look forward to your reply and please do give some suggestions for helping betterment of life as a whole.


----------



## want2benormalagain

Hello, I am do glad to have found this site. I have been suffering for 7 yrs and it started with my last pregnancy. It was stressful because I had preclamsia and was in grad school I also came down with the flu twice. Prior to the pregnancy my stomach was iron clad. I could eat anything. While pregnant I had 3 bouts of food poisoning, but looking back it was ibs. I could not eat anything I didn't cook home and even then I could still get sick, no one else would . You are right about the alkaline water, my mother's friend brought me some this week and I've taken a 8oz glass at bedtime and I felt better the next morning. It'd hard to find the water so I am going to look for the liquid drops. What are your thoughts on peppermint oil. That is how I found this site. How bad is my ibs, I don't even have to swallow the food before my stomach is churning. 
THANK YOU FOR POSTING YOUR STORY.


----------



## paleomission

Hey everyone! I wanted to say thank you for all of the input on this post. I have just started with the alkaline drops, a probiotic, digestive enzymes, and lower acidic producing foods protocol. I am going to give it a go and I am 2 days in!

Quick questions:
1. How is everyone's progress with this type of protocol since this post started?
2. Did you get worse before you got better? I know I am only 2 days in, but my symptoms have seemed to have gotten worse (could definitely just be a bad ibs day). How long until you started to see noticeable change?
3. Do you eat food on the higher acid chart now? Did you completely cut those out for a time period?

Thanks!!


----------



## Luckyjfl

I have read this topic on this page and have to say a big thank you for sharing this. I sent off for the Alkiline Drops and the Probiotic tablets. I want to try this out asap. I am 72 and would love to be able to get back to managing my IBS. I will not bore you with any more of my problems but thank you again, for taking the time to share. I am definitely not finished reading this infomative information.


----------



## skip1000

Hi all,

Sorry haven't check this thread in some time. I have a piece of new advice to add. When travelling to somewhere away from your city or town, stick to only bottled water drinks. I traveled to another country last year and I got the runs and ibs from what i thought was the food. But a week later, I was still having watery runs even though I ate very plain foods. I was sick for a several weeks. Since I have not gotten sick for a week or more from foods in recent years, I realized there must be another factor. After much reflecting, I am sure it was the water. Every country or even municipality has their own standards for treating water. Also, every country's water would have it's own unique microbes. We don't get sick drinking local tap water bc we are immune to those local microbes. It probably takes weeks or maybe months to slowly acclimate to local conditions.

I never realized this during my ibs years. All I remembered was that I was a poor traveler, always getting sick when travelling. It wasn't until the last cross continent travel that the difference in water made sense to me. It also likely explained why I didn't get sick going to a country (and drinking local tap water) that I visited numerous times in the past, while a friend of mine got really sick for weeks. I can be more certain about this point the next time I travel to a different country.

Anyway my advice is to stick with only bottled water. Prepare a travelling bottle with extra filters if you need, in case the stores close early, and you can't buy bottled water. Also, boil the water thoroughly if you can.


----------



## skip1000

Hi Himashu,

A bit late for the response, but I hope you can find alkaline water or drops in India. While lemon juice is alkalyzing, damaged and worn down digestive tracts will likely not be able to tolerate the initial acids going down. Additionally, your body has to fully digest the lemon juice to alkalyze them. You can always try to to see how your body responds, then gradually use more if it responds well.


----------



## skip1000

I started drinking coffee lately, hehe.







While coffee is acidic and can possibly give me the runs, I added a number of alkaline drops to the coffee, and no more problem! So as a general rule of thumb, I used about 7 alkaline drops for a Starbucks instant coffee. That I figure should either neutralize the acids or make it somewhat alkaline. If I were having the coffee with food, I would use maybe 4 drops (for Starbucks instant packet) since I don't want the alkalinity to affect food digestion in stomach. I've noticed that coffees made by baristas tend to be much stronger, so I'd say it takes a bit of trial and error. I usually avoid barista coffee bc it's usually just too strong in every sense for me. Also, if a coffee tastes very acidic to the taste, I would just avoid it bc it'll probably upset the digestion. I also only use lactose free milk and no sugar in my coffee. I know lactose upsets my digestion and sugar in coffee bothers some people as well.


----------



## jaumeb

Congratulations skip1000 for your recovery.


----------



## Zohaib Khan

Hi all. I am a sever Ibs D patient. Having diarrhea shots after every meal. I have tried almost everything including probiotics and digestive enzymes. Probiotics in the beginning worked very well but now a days it feels like its isnt contributing too. I am allergent to dairy, chocolates, peas, lentils, rice, potato, beef, mutton, whole nuts family, carbonated drinks, fruits full of fructose, spicy food, fried food, egg etc. I get diarrhea shots after every meal and due to that I am very thin. I cant digest anything properly. My metabolism is also very fast so cant put on weight easily. Im mocked by people around me every time. Shall I give this a try? Im done with visiting plenty of doctors. Need your suggestions, please help me cos only you guys can understand my pain


----------



## Zohaib Khan

Hi all. Im a severe Ibs d patient. It was amazing when I read such successful stories. I was looking for alkaline drops but couldnt find it. All I got is alkaline alkalinizer sachet (effervescent granules). I wonder if it would take the same action as alkaline drops do. Im gonna drink it tomorrow in the morning by pouring into water.


----------



## Akn1965

zohaib,
Have you tried that sachet?
Please keep us postings.I also want to try that.


----------



## Barney71

Wow, that's an amazing story that I have only just now found. Reading stories like that really can get you very motivated. Seriously, I haven't felt as good as today for a really long time. I thought of myself, that I already improved greatly in many areas and I have managed to overcome a lot of struggles in my life, but when I'm reading posts like those I know that I haven't done anything in particular yet. That there are people who overcame their illnesses by being very determined, strong and motivated in what they do. That when I was crying alone in a corner, blaming God for what has happened to me there were people that were constantly fighting and they have finally won their war after many battles both won and lost. I really admire you guys, who fight for a better tomorrow and they never give up. Especially's OP story was something I haven't really expecting to read, but now I feel more motivated than ever about improving my life


----------



## skip1000

Hi all,
Finally checking in again after a few years absence. My digestion has improved even more these past 2 years. In the mornings now I use apple cider vinegar with honey. I rarely have gas or diarrhea these days, unless I eat really greasy foods that I shouldn't be eating. Even moderate milk, butter and cheeses don't bother me these days so I actually cook with butter now. I have started constipating if I eat too much rice, bread, or pasta, so I kind of avoid them these days. But oatmeal or banana or green veg always make me regular again. I felt like I don't need the alkaline drops in the morning so I stopped taking them. I still use them with coffee to reduce the acid. My diet has been very balanced with green veg and fruits, so I do get my alkaline. I also take whole food sourced vitamin c which is alkalizing.

I've realized we're all here with our own unique set of problems to solve in life. When we've solved one, we can work on the next one. Take one step at a time and stay focused on the goals! So don't give up hope. You can do it!!


----------



## Stephanie Kay Shockley

Will alkaline drops free me of IBS-C?


----------



## johninpain

skip1000

What a wonderful success story. My wife has been suffering with ibs since her thirties. Recently in the last 4 months it has been unbearable. BLOATING, GAS, DIARRHEA, and severe cramping with gas pain. Your story is so encouraging I am going to get the alkaline drops tomorrow and start her on it. I will post the results. Thanks everyone that is following this forum. I am so excited.

johninpain


----------

